# A good story for a change instead of war birds crashing.



## Torch (Jul 18, 2011)

Warplane, M.I.A. For 60 Years, Comes Home to WNY | Video | wgrz.com


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Simply fantastic!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I could find this aircraft I'd like to help out and its so close but I can't find it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2011)

Brilliant !


----------



## v2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2011)

Good find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe _that's _the machine that had the tinned food (from America) in the amo spaces in the wings where the '30s were mounted on delivery from Buffalo. The pilot landed on a frozen lake in the spring but died on landing because his harness was undone. Great video, great aircraft - in the right hands in the right fight. 

MM


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 19, 2011)

Excellent! Seams to be in fairly good condition too


----------



## Wirbelwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting. Are there any more details on that plane? Serial number, pilot, variant, etc.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 25, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I wish I could find this aircraft I'd like to help out and its so close but I can't find it



its probably at the Bell aviation plant in Wheatfield, New York. you might call the TV station and find out exactly where it is. you do know there is another 'cobra that went mia not too many miles from you and it has never been found.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 25, 2011)

bobbysocks said:


> its probably at the Bell aviation plant in Wheatfield, New York. you might call the TV station and find out exactly where it is. you do know there is another 'cobra that went mia not too many miles from you and it has never been found.


I pranged about 500yds from house , according to an older guy they took the weapons and left the rest. There must be more then a few P40's amd 39's around here. The P39 was in HSBC arena the last I heard. As for the lost 39 we have some two pretty big lakes and one wild river


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2011)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing.
The pilot can finally come home to rest, and the plane restored.


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 14, 2011)

It is so moving!


----------

